# Babson Mare



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not great at conformation but to me her back looks quite long... might be an illusion, I'm new at this!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is both weak and rough coupled. Her knees and hocks are a bit too high. She looks to have adequate bone but also looks tied in at the knee. Good shoulder and set to her neck. She is weak muzzled.. very snipey in that regard (even for an Arabian as the breed wants a delicate muzzle.. this is too delicate).


----------



## twhsshbealuvr (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree that she is rough coupled and in some of the pictures she looks over in the knee too soft of a muzzle and I don't know what it is but I don't care for her tail set
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are some better pics
her standing mostly square

















Her standing how she normaly likes to stand


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Se appears very upright in her shoulder to me- rough ride?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Like a car with no shocksdown a dirt road lol. She is not a smooth ride but you have to force her to slow down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

She looks really uncomfortable. If she chooses to stand underneath herself that much all the time i'd really look into it.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Her feet and everything are fine, trust me my first thought was founder. Nope its just her conformation. And she was used for horse tripping so I would not be surprised if her stance has been altered by that.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Per your request. Aqua lines show what I would LIKE to see.. a higher point of shoulder and a less steep shoulder and her point of croup moved forward. . She is actually quite level. I wish hocks and knees were closer to the ground. She is pigeon breasted and she has a weak jaw.. wish she has a stronger head. 

Nice sized feet.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I like your little diagram Elana  
I have to agree... Over at the knee, weak hindquarters and long through the back. 
But I suppose it doesn't matter too much any more as shes getting older  
I (personal opinion) quite like her head


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't say much about her conformation but she's really pretty!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol she may be getting older in numbers but not in her head XD she is still convinced she is 6. And thank you for the lines! People see her move and say "Oh she must be such a smooth ride!" I nearly fall off her laughing! She is NOT smooth, well her gallop is but anything slower is kidney and back busting! I always think her head is bulky from head on, more square than I see in most arabs. Im not going to breed her so idc if shes a lil wonky lol.


----------

